# Are surfers generally nice people?



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Will they teach me to swim... For free?


----------



## radeness (Jul 9, 2012)

Well, what can you offer them?


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Candy?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I grew up at a beach resort, lived there most of my life. I have known tons of surfers, and they don't all fit the hippy-dippy laid back nice guy stereotype. They're just people. Some are super nice, some are assholes. All they have in common really is that they like to surf.

Can you find one whos willing to teach you? Well I'm sure, if you find a nice sort who understands the value of passing on their knowledge.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Promethea said:


> I grew up at a beach resort, lived there most of my life. I have known tons of surfers, and they don't all fit the hippy-dippy laid back nice guy stereotype. They're just people. Some are super nice, some are assholes. All they have in common really is that they like to surf.
> 
> Can you find one whos willing to teach you? Well I'm sure, if you find a nice sort who understands the value of passing on their knowledge.


I see. Would you say older people are more likely to feel theycn impart knowledge?


----------



## radeness (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh, but it better taste good, then. 

But anyway, find someone who looks bored; they'll be flattered when someone takes an interest in their passion.They like hearing themselves talk, and when you click with them, maybe they'll offer to teach you; but if not, well, go find another one.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

If they are surfing, they probably wouldn't be approachable since they are in the water huh? I'm not sure if I could catch them bein bored. Tired maybe but then wouldn't they not want I talk?


----------



## radeness (Jul 9, 2012)

Are you in this beach as a tourist or native? Just a clarification, please.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Native. I've been scared to swim since I was little. My family doesn't know I don't know how to swim and I'm kinda of introverted enough that I don't really have friends. I wouldn't like an indoor swimming pool but rather have the sea and it's saltiness.


----------



## radeness (Jul 9, 2012)

It may sound creepy but why don't you track the surfers who you think you'll be able to get along with - INFJs can read people better (?) - then have a conversation with them outside the beach. You're familiar with the place and you probably won't end up somewhere where you'll get spotted easily.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Vexed said:


> I see. Would you say older people are more likely to feel theycn impart knowledge?


Sometimes I consider age when I'm trying to profile people who I don't know. My truck battery died at a busy gas station once, and when I took a quick glance around to size up someone to bug for a jump, I picked this elderly guy in a beat up old truck. I figured he wouldn't be a dick like the young guy in the 'nice' car about it. People do tend to have a more calm demeanor as they age a lot. Not always of course, but sure, it happens.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Vexed said:


> Native. I've been scared to swim since I was little. My family doesn't know I don't know how to swim and I'm kinda of introverted enough that I don't really have friends. I wouldn't like an indoor swimming pool but rather have the sea and it's saltiness.


Wait, what? If you can't swim, you have no business trying to surf, son. That's asking for a world of trouble.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Sometimes I consider age when I'm trying to profile people who I don't know. My truck battery died at a busy gas station once, and when I took a quick glance around to size up someone to bug for a jump, I picked this elderly guy in a beat up old truck. I figured he wouldn't be a dick like the young guy in the 'nice' car about it. People do tend to have a more calm demeanor as they age a lot. Not always of course, but sure, it happens.


 I see, so go off my initituion. Thanks, Ultraterrestrial.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Why don't you want to find somebody that *swims* to teach you to swim?


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Wait, what? If you can't swim, you have no business trying to surf, son. That's asking for a world of trouble.


Well, yeah. Plus, if you are where people are surfing, I can pretty much guarantee the conditions are going to suck for swimming. Especially if you can't swim.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> Well, yeah. Plus, if you are where people are surfing, I can pretty much guarantee the conditions are going to suck for swimming. Especially if you can't swim.


I live near VA Beach, and I go to Croatan beach to watch the surfers sometimes...and yeah, that water is choppy with undertows...I'm a strong swimmer and it wears me out. Someone who can't swim would be in a very dangerous situation there.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

Surfers eat kitten-sandwiches. Evil, evil people.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

For the most part, yes; but definitely not as a rule. Surfers are generally more laid-back and friendly on the surface but some of the most manipulative and passive aggressive people I've ever known were surfers, which is not exactly what I would consider to be "nice".

In general though, I'd say yes, they are.  As always though, each individual is different and not everyone in the group are the same yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## La Li Lu Le Lo (Aug 15, 2011)

It's too bad you aren't a girl, you could easily get some surfer to teach you for free if you were.


----------



## Vexed (Jan 28, 2012)

La Li Lu Le Lo said:


> It's too bad you aren't a girl, you could easily get some surfer to teach you for free if you were.


I know. I'm sure I could exploit a lot of things if I was a girl.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree with @_Snakecharmer_ and @_sofort99_. Surfers go out when the surf is pretty wild and it would not be a good time to learn to swim. I like to bodyboard when I get the chance and you definitely should know how to swim before getting into those conditions. I'd suggest learning to swim in a pool or a lake if possible, or even a protected cove in the ocean. The issue with the ocean is the waves can easily come over your head or sweep you away. If you aren't in a area where you can stand, you'd be in trouble without the ability to swim.

I'm not sure you'd find someone on the beach willing to teach you, but you might find someone who is a surfer that offers swim classes for a fee.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't know but I'd take the opportunity to pretend your drowning so they can teach you CPR...


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I honestly doubt you will have much luck asking a surfer to teach you how to swim. Surfers, whether they are nice or not, are interested in the surf for their own pleasure. And some are insanely territorial and don't like to share the surf with others, not that you would be a threat to do that. But still, surfers are there to surf, not to teach people how to swim in the ocean. 

What you really need to do is take swimming lessons from a swimming instructor... in a pool... until you know how to swim. I love to swim and body surf in open water and I am totally comfortable swimming in rip currents. But people who are not tend to die and I would never undertake to teach anyone how to do that. The ocean is not a good or a safe place to* learn to swim*.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

That's a loaded question.

Are PerC members generally nice people? Does teaching a stranger to swim constitute being a "nice person"? Is this fitness-related? =P


----------



## Adythiel (Jun 28, 2012)

Like any group you have people on both sides of the spectrum. I grew up in San Diego and I met a ton of really nice surfers and some that had serious psychological issues. They all were there for their own enjoyment though. 

Unless you live near a beach with minimal waves, I would not recommend learning to swim in the ocean. The calmer the water, the easier it will be to develop the skills needed to float and swim.


----------

